# SS316 24G



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

Does anyone carry stock of SS316 24G?

Thanks


----------



## RichJB (2/5/17)

Vapers Corner has Geekvape and Kidney Puncher, Vape Hyper has Kidney Puncher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Does anyone carry stock of SS316 24G?
> 
> Thanks


We have some of the UD stuff here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> We have some of the UD stuff here



Awesome thanks. I also need some milk tart

Reactions: Like 1


----------

